# Lacanche Cluny 1400 or Chagny 1400?



## goudalou (Aug 22, 2011)

We're building a house and based on the great reviews, I'm pretty sure that we'll be purchasing a Lancanche. The difference between the two is a broiler- I'm just not sure if I need one. Any suggestions? Also, any reccomendations on refridgeration? Sub Zero seems to have alot of repair costs.


----------

